# Male Rats Fighting



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Hi

Chuck (the largest of my baby boys) has started biting the others quite bad, he hasn't drew blood or anything but the others seem nervous of him now.

D'you think neutering him or all of them would help?

Ta
x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How old are they? Where are the bites?


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

they're only 8 weeks. Chuck sorta leaps on them (mainly Jinx) and bites the back of his neck, then he jumps and turns around really quickly to face the rest and jumps on them too. I think he's the 'alpha male' :s


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is blood being drawn?


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

No... not that i've seen... I have spotted a couple of little pink specs on the cage bars though...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If blood isn't being drawn then I wouldn't worry too much. The rule people go by tends to be "no blood, no foul". 

Here is some information about rat play.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Awesome  seems they're just play fighting *phew* lol
thanks


----------

